# Labor and Delivery : Uterine Prolapses - How to Repair them By Sue Reith



## Sondra

Uterine Prolapses
How to Repair them
By Sue Reith

A goat owner writes:

I Had a Nigerian doe in labor Monday morning. It took a while for the 
kid to come out, and it finally did she looked kinda' torn up and 
swollen. I just left her alone, and when I checked her later, her 
placenta looked like it was coming out from inside of her. The next 
morning it was still hanging with no change. She acts like she is trying 
to push another kid out and she cries.She is not eating like her old 
self. What should I do?

This is known as a Uterine Prolapse, and it's when the mom pushes so 
hard that she literally pushes the uterus inside out. The repair for 
this is not difficult, but should be done immediately after it happens.

What you need to do is find a large, level, flat board, and raised it 
way up at one end while lowing the other end way down.

You lie the doe with the prolapsed uterus so that her head is at the 
lower end of the sloping board and her legs are at the higher end, and 
you'll need someone to hold her down at the board of the board, as well 
as a couple of buddies to help you at the high end of the board so you 
can replace the uterus back into the body cavity. You prepare some 
sterile water laced with Biomycin (the anti-sting version of 
oxytetracycline) and you rinse off the exposed, and by now no doubt a 
bit dirty, uterus while you carefully and gradually put it back inside 
of the doe where it's normally still found after the birth takes 
place... Then you close the vaginal opening with, yes, 'duct tape' (!) 
so that the uterus will be secured properly back inside of the uterine 
cavity, Then give the doe a good, hefty dose of Biomycin subcutaneously 
(1cc/100lbs, 2X daily), and THEN a dose of Banamine (1cc/100lbs, 
subcutaneously, 1X daily) (to reduce the inflammation that's already 
taken place), and let her back up on her feet, give her the baby she 
went to such trouble to bring into this world... And for the next 3 or 4 
days continue the daily Biomycin and Banamine. And some Fortified B 
Complex injections daily, and a shot of BoSE (1ccX40lbs,daily, 
subcutaneously), wouldn't hurt either, and see how things go. 
Sue Reith.

But the duct tape doesn't 
actually seal up the vagina either... It's strapped from one side to the 
other side, with the 'hoo hoo' stashed in the middle like always, and it 
just keeps the vaginal tract from being allowed to spread wide enough to 
allow something as large as a prolapsed uterus to sail through it and 
out of the body, but doesn't block the urethral opening at all, so that 
the urine flows out with no problem when the doe's so inclined... They 
actually sell stuff like that in some Ag catalogs, and there's something 
that goat people call a 'spoon' as well that can be purchased in 
catalogs, which is a plastic thingy designed so that it's held up 
closely over the vaginal opening and strapped to the body, and a piece 
of plastic that's part of the design is inserted into the vaginal 
opening, again to keep the uterus from being expelled, but which does 
not block the urethral opening at all...

Sue Reith.


----------

